# rca or bnc to monitor



## makeawish911 (Oct 8, 2004)

I just set up a security system at my house.I want to use a computer monitor for the screen.How can I go from a rca plug or bnc to the monitor..Thanks


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Not sure you can in an economic manner. 

Its easier the other way round, but you would need a very complex adapter to split the composite signal back to the different signals the VGA requires.

It would be much dearer than a cheap TV with AV Input I suspect.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Get a video card with an RCA video in.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Rockn said:


> Get a video card with an RCA video in.


I made the assumption that there was no PC in this setup, just the camera and a monitor. Perhaps I misread the post?


----------



## makeawish911 (Oct 8, 2004)

your right no pc,Just 4 camera's plugged into a quad switchbox.It has the bnc.I can convert the bnc to rca,but I can't get to the monitor from there..


----------



## DainBramaged (Jan 23, 2007)

I bought a gadget from WallyWorld for $59.95 that does exactly that. I have tiny video cams (rca jacks) mounted on remote control airplanes that transmit the signals to a receiver on the ground that is plugged into the converter and I'm using a small monitor to watch the view from the pilot's seat. I think the gadget's intended use was to use computer monitors with Nintendo game boxes.
It was made to display computer image or game box image onto a tv with a switch, but it has the connection on the back to do the reverse.
Hope this helps.
:up:


----------



## johnpost (Dec 18, 2005)

makeawish911 said:


> your right no pc,Just 4 camera's plugged into a quad switchbox.It has the bnc.I can convert the bnc to rca,but I can't get to the monitor from there..


 you can run that into a tv transmitter. one brand or term was a video
rabbit, a transmitter and receiver(s) pair. video/audio in to transmitter.
you put the receiver(s) elsewhere
and take video/audio out from that and into tv/vcr/tv tuner card.


----------

